# popping cork questions



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i don't use popping corks very often because of my lack of confidence in them.

questions:

1. popping corks are typically bright in color, but this doesn't seem to bother the fish, or does it?

2. why aren't corks made in a more neutral color that is more camouflaged in the water?

3. whether using live bait or plastics, do you personally catch more when using a popping cork? i know it depends on the conditions, location, bait...just in general.

4. what is your favorite type of popping cork and in what color?

thanks


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

Mid Coast products,best corks out there..


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Don't use popping corks? Man you don't know what you are missing. All of my bigger fish have came under a popping cork. I used to use the Cajun Thunder ones but they always bend so now I make my own.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Here is a picture and a link to the type I use.

http://www.randrhiwaybaitstand.com/id21.htm


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> Don't use popping corks? Man you don't know what you are missing. All of my bigger fish have came under a popping cork. I used to use the Cajun Thunder ones but they always bend so now I make my own.


i use them, but as i said, not very often because of my lack of confidence in them i think. example: last weekend i took the wife fishing with live shrimp. she was fishing on the bottm and i was fishing live shrimp under a cork. the water where she was catching was only about 4 ft. deep. i had my bait set where it would have been about 6 in. off the bottom. but she was hammering me.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

SALT LIFE said:


> Mid Coast products,best corks out there..


i've used mid coast. this goes back to my question about bright colors. the mid coast colors are very bright. i like their product though.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Did you use a Red hook?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Popping corks are outstanding to use if used in the right place at the right time. There are alot of different conditions you can use them in, and alot of the time they pay off well.

Corks are made the colors they are for two main reasons.. To attract fisherman, and the be able to be seen easily on the water. I doube the fish are bothered, however Midcoast does make corks with the bottom painted black just in case the fish have issues with pink lol

I catch ALOT of fish each year using corks and soft plastics, gulps and or bait at times.. I prefer to use DOA's shrimp or gulps when fishing nasty washing machine water for reds. Altough, its tough to beat live shrimp under a popping cork

My favorite is the Midcoast evolution in orange. I feel it makes the best noice, has increased casting distance because of the design and you can see the orange from way off.

Thomas


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

midcoast corks are the best ones out there.. I like the evolution for trout or the outcast for reds.. If your concerned with colors they make a black or darker ones.. I like the bright ones so i can see them when I cast 100+ yards out..


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> Popping corks are outstanding to use if used in the right place at the right time. There are alot of different conditions you can use them in, and alot of the time they pay off well.
> 
> Corks are made the colors they are for two main reasons.. To attract fisherman, and the be able to be seen easily on the water. I doube the fish are bothered, however Midcoast does make corks with the bottom painted black just in case the fish have issues with pink lol
> 
> ...


Thomas hit it right on the nose. Midcoast work well and ths bright colors help you see your cork. Shrimp that are about 20-22 inches under a cork are absolutely deadly on the reefs in April , May and June and then again in September and October. They work well during the summer months also. I use corks with artificials also. There is nothing deadlier when fishing for reds in shallow water than a cork with a gulp under it. It is also a must on a windy day when the water is dirty. My advice is to go get some corks and use them your next few trips and you will gain the confidence in them and then you will probably experience some great fishing because of it!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

SALT LIFE said:


> Mid Coast products,best corks out there..


X2 !!! Put a 24" leader w/ a #6 red treble hook under a Evolution or Inticer and use shrimp,finger mullet,Gulp! or your favorite plastic and hang on !  Pop'n corks at certain times of the year will out fish plastics.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Corks are a must-have in my arsenal. I've used a bunch of different kinds but I love the Midcoast corks, my favorite is the mojo. I kayak fish alot and I can easily throw the mojo from a sitting position as it is a little more forgiving and it is also more portable in the tacklebox. 

You can use them in any weather and they will pay off but on dirty, nasty, windy, foul days when you cant figure out what to fish and the fish need some help finding your lure or bait, they definitely excel. If I am looking for trout, I use a DOA shrimp under the cork, and for reds I like a gulp shrimp under the cork. I cant tell you how many days Thomas and I have gone out when its been nasty and howling and slammed the reds by using the popping corks.

And the bright colors...arent most lures brightly colored? Sometimes you will even have big reds slam the corks themselves. In super clear water it may make a slight difference but I think the thought of bright color bothers the fisherman more than the fish, lol.


----------



## ag07 (Mar 7, 2006)

The key to using a cork is popping the thing. I fish with guys who just let the cork sit and give it no action and they get figidity when they aren't catching fish.

Give that cork lots of frequent action and make it move and be loud.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Mid-Coast Corks.

TTF recently acquired Alameda Tackle Company. We'll be hand making the The Original Alameda Weighted Rattling Popping Cork in Victoria, Tx.

The Original Alameda Popping Cork is manufactured with hard plastic. One can snap the cork on and off the line without having to tie in onto the line. 

For those who fish with braided line, TTF solved the issue of the Alameda Cork popping off the line due to zero stretch of braided line. We're going to make a YouTube video demonstrating different ways to rig the Alameda on the line.

TTF


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*spc*

Midcoast does make my favorite corks, although there are times when i prefer a cajun thunder. However, my favorite rig consists of a regular old unweighted popping cork, with a hot pink weight attached halfway between the cork and hook. This rig consistently outfishes all the others. Trout do love pink!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It ain't the color it's the distance, you want to sling that sucker as far away from the boat/shore as possible. You also want one that gets tangled up as least as possible. *There is only one cork that I know of that consistently delivers all the above.* Before I share the name of that poppin cork that I use, please allow me to share a true story. Last September I was fishing in Offats Bayou in front of Moody Gardens, the sun was setting and the wind was at my back and you could also see the moon. The moon was freakin' huge, it was like you could almost touch it. I wound up, leaned backwards, had a huge arch in my rod and I thrust the cork forward like never before. I had a CD player going at the time playing the Chariots of Fire sound track, if you know what I mean. Well, the rest of this story is hard to believe, the moon seemed so close I literally thought I could hit it with that cork I was using. I am sad to say, I did not hit moon that evening, it fell way to short. Way short. That stupid *space shuttle got in the way. *

*Would highly recommend Midcoast popping corks. *


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Used the Alameda cork for years but switched to the Mid-coast Inticer last year. I have used almost every cork out there including some we used to hand shape out of real cork. The Inticer is by FAR the best cork I have ever used hands down. It cast like a bullet and never gets tangled. I truly believe these corks will out fish any cork on the market.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

we all ways just spray painted Mansfield maulers black if color was a issue.
deadly set up with motor oil shrimp tails.i maybe wrong,but didnt D.O.A. kinda make the whole set up and sale em ?cork,leader and shrimp tail ?


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool story, it must have been a wolf moon.

*Biggest and Brightest Full Moon of 2010 Tonight*

By Robert Roy Britt

Tonight's full moon -- called the _wolf moon _-- will be the biggest and brightest full moon of the year. It offers anyone with clear skies an opportunity to identify easy-to-see features on the moon.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/01/29/biggest-brightest-moon-tonight/



chickenboy said:


> It ain't the color it's the distance, you want to sling that sucker as far away from the boat/shore as possible. You also want one that gets tangled up as least as possible. *There is only one cork that I know of that consistently delivers all the above.* Before I share the name of that poppin cork that I use, please allow me to share a true story. Last September I was fishing in Offats Bayou in front of Moody Gardens, the sun was setting and the wind was at my back and you could also see the moon. The moon was freakin' huge, it was like you could almost touch it. I wound up, leaned backwards, had a huge arch in my rod and I thrust the cork forward like never before. I had a CD player going at the time playing the Chariots of Fire sound track, if you know what I mean. Well, the rest of this story is hard to believe, the moon seemed so close I literally thought I could hit it with that cork I was using. I am sad to say, I did not hit moon that evening, it fell way to short. Way short. That stupid *space shuttle got in the way. *
> 
> *Would highly recommend Midcoast popping corks. *


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks everybody for the replies. i'll try the mid-coast popping cork. i like the thought of using them over reefs with gulps or doa shrimp. at $17/quart, live scrimps get expensive! i might take someone's suggestion and paint them blue or dark green though...just to add to my confidence level...will leave bright at the top to see better. thanks again...

btw, did no good in east galv bay this weekend. high pressure maybe...plus a westerly wind.


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

Are the mid-coast corks sold in sporting good stores, or do you have to get them online?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.midcoastproducts.com/distributors.htm

i didn't scan the list, but looks like the product is pretty widely available at retail stores.


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> http://www.midcoastproducts.com/distributors.htm
> 
> i didn't scan the list, but looks like the product is pretty widely available at retail stores.


Thanks! Marburgers in Seabrook has them, i'll go check em out


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys i've only tried the Evolution Midcoast cork but want to give the Mojo a try this year. 
I heard since you tie your leader to the top of the cork w/the main line that in order to keep from getting tangled you can't use a weighted hook like a jighead, which is what i use to fish with corks. 
So do ya'll just use a plain ole bait hook for your plastics or gulps?

What about DOA shrimp? they are weighted like a jighead would be. Any problems tangling?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Cajun Rattler.....3 1/2'', maybe 4"...Orange top/blk bottom... 1.69 Academy (at BPS) $4.00!!

The noise is there, plus the cupped top to throw water. Easy on, easy off. Its weighted already, so U don't have all that excess garbage under the cork. Remember..."Less in the water is best". My cork is affixed to the leader, approx 30" worth under the cork. I use the smallest split shot possible approx. 6" above the hook. Depending on the speed of the current, will depend on what size of shot I will use. may not need any!! I work 2 lines. One short, one long and keep them moving. DOA's, gulps....personally I have never used them. Just live. Got them, just haven't had too I guess. I like FRESH meat in the water. That means super charged LIVE bait. NO DEAD under a cork. Its whatever smokes ur shorts. "LESS is BEST".....


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I used a Texas Rattlin' Rig (even though they are pink). I have noticed that the frequency of popping makes a huge difference - pop more for trout and less for reds. When I want to catch fish I use a popping cork with either live shrimp or a gulp. Works every time.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Rippin_drag said:


> Hey guys i've only tried the Evolution Midcoast cork but want to give the Mojo a try this year.
> I heard since you tie your leader to the top of the cork w/the main line that in order to keep from getting tangled you can't use a weighted hook like a jighead, which is what i use to fish with corks.
> So do ya'll just use a plain ole bait hook for your plastics or gulps?
> 
> What about DOA shrimp? they are weighted like a jighead would be. Any problems tangling?


You'll be ok w/ a DOA under the Inticer.That's what I use in the Colorado River in the winter time.They work awesome.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> i don't use popping corks very often because of my lack of confidence in them.
> 
> thanks


i think the cork is not your problem.
i do the same think on some lures i have, i tie it one, cast it away, retrieve and cut it off and retie a lure i have confidence in and start catching fish even though it may take me all day to get a limit


----------

